

About the new INFO command, Diskstore and Cluster ETA. - thomasknowles
http://antirez.com/post/new-info-diskstore-cluster-eta.html

======
mahmud
There are a few of those "operations" that spew ascii-floods for reporting
purposes. Unix had dmesg(1) for the longest time, and people grepped to see
available system features, until /proc was discovered. Common Lisp has the
ROOM function which, again, prints breakdown of memory usage in non-
standardized message formats across implementations. Prolog has 'statistics'.

Almost always, if no better interface is provided, people end up parsing the
human-facing reporting tools. I am glad antirez is working to improve the
formatting; my advice to him is to freeze the keyword names (never to be
removed or changed.) That way people can write parsers that will continue to
work on future versions. Also, keep the redis version the FIRST value in the
results, for obvious reasons.

